# Help finding flannel



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello everyone,

My first grandchild was born three months ago and I made a number of burb rags for my DL. I purchased the fabric at Joanns, I used all three types of flannel that they sell. Today the burb rags are no longer soft. It feels kind of like polar fleece after you've wash and dried it on hot. The flannel all said 100% cotton. 

Today Joann's had a great flannel sell and I was going to get some but noticed that the care instructions said to wash on cold, including the Nursery Brand.

Does anyone know where I can get flannel that can be wash on hot and still retained its softness?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

I tend to pre-wash fabrics the way I want the end product to be washed. If you are able, get some for one burp rag, prewash the fabric like you would expect the burp rags to be washed and dried, make project and wash again. If the end result is what you like, then you know it'll work. Most cottons are going to suggest washing in cold to prevent shrinkage of the end product. Another option would be to use cotton birdseye (found in the baby section usually) on one side and the flannel on the other. Pre-wash that as well, as it does shrink. A lot roughness of the nubby flannel is due to the polyester blends. BUT some of the looser weave/heavy brushed flannels will pill as well, just won't be as rough as the blend, regardless of washing habits.


----------

